# New to forums, 20hrs on my 1332



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey guys!

Been watching this forum for about a month now. 

Last Nov I bought a new HSS1332ACTD and love it. I'll admit I was shocked when the **** thing clogged up the first time in the heavy slush. But it didn't take me long to figure out how to prevent that from happening.

I may change my chute in the future if clogging becomes a head ache, or modify mine like I have read about others doing. 

Been reading about re-jetting so may give that a shot also.

So I just did an oil change yesterday for the first time. I had just hit 20hrs. I drained out as much as I could of the old oil, even lifted one side of the machine to get as much out as possible.

Filled it up with Redline 5W30. Took a full bottle and a little bit out of a second bottle. Level seems good, I may top it up a bit more, my tool shed isn't very level so need to park it flat and check again.

Anything else I need to check out now that I hit 20hrs?

My chute seems to freeze up the odd time, but it looks like it's nice and clear of ice and snow etc. First start of the season, the chute wouldn't move at first. As if there wasn't even power going to it. I figured maybe the voltage was a little low since it sat all year with no charger. I let it warm up for 2mins and then the chute moved no prob. Today when I started, chute wouldn't move again, only for a few seconds. No problems after. 

Should I be lubricating the teeth/gearing around the chute with something?

Thanks guys!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

The battery is probably shot from setting so long without charging it. Always keep my OPE batteries on battery tenders.
:welcome:


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Battery seems fine, I could be wrong though. 

I'm around Ottawa, Ontario. I used it all last winter, and parked it at the end of the season. Started it a few times throughout the year and let it warm up. And first use this season was -20c or so and it fired up with no hesitation. Doesn't seem like the battery is weak the least bit. And it sat through that cold snap we just had as there was no snow, and again fired up 0 hesitation and no sign of the battery being weak. 

I'll remove the battery next off season and keep it indoors in the garage and charge if required, meant to do that past summer but forgot. 

I think it's just ice getting into my chute. I just cleared all the snow we got between yesterday and this morning, chute was frozen up again. Never had that issue last year. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

That makes sense.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

If the chute wouldn't move the first start of the season, then it doesn't sound like freezing is the issue. It wouldn't have been wet so nothing to freeze.. unless it's stored outside in the elements? Sounds like an electrical issue.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

It's stored in an uninsulated, non heated shed.

It didn't respond to me playing with the joystick initially, but after a few seconds was fine, and works perfectly when I'm clearing snow. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I could see it freezing after you've used it and there is still snow/water on it. But that wouldn't have been the cause the first time you used it this season. Having said that, mine is stored in an unheated shed as well and I've never experienced any freezing. Though I brush as much snow off it as I can after each use before I put it back in the shed.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

US HSS model chutes use the stator on the engine to power the controls. 

Do current Canadian models still use the battery? If not then battery could not be the culprit.

Does the deflector work right away but chute rotation doesn’t?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jonnied12 said:


> The battery is probably shot from setting so long without charging it. Always keep my OPE batteries on battery tenders.
> :welcome:


Battery tenders are smart, I agree with you 100%. They do in fact prolong the life of the battery. I use them on all my machines.

Just a reminder for everyone to be careful about mixing battery tenders and gas cans in storage sheds, especially if the spaces are confined and cluttered (like mine). *And especially if the shed is adjacent to a house....* 

A friend of mine who is a fireman says every year someone leaves a battery with exposed terminals or alligator clips in a cluttered shed. It gets jolted and a rake/shovel/garden tool falls across the terminals. (Sparks next to gas cans are never good news.)

Use battery boxes for larger batteries such as spare car/marine batteries. Route and manage wires properly. 

If I had it to do over again I'd use cement board on the interior of my sheds.

My fav are Battery Tender Juniors when they go on sale. I love that they come with an extra pigtail for hardwiring. Plus, the user interface with the red/green LED is dirt-simple to understand. Even from across a garage you can read the status.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Does the deflector work right away but chute rotation doesn’t?


I didn't actually check that. Next time I use it I'll try the deflector if the chute doesn't rotate. 

Thanks for the idea. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

On the note of battery maintainers, I recently discovered you can get solar-powered battery maintainers. They're pretty cheap too, ~$20. Could possibly be helpful to someone who stores their machine in a shed without electricity, for example. 

They can also be used in cars that don't get run often. If the car's cigarette lighter is always powered, they can simply plug into that. 

One example (note that it's not waterproof): 
https://www.amazon.com/ALLPOWERS-Portable-Battery-Cigarette-Charging/dp/B00QRHDIPY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8


----------

